# XD Recovery



## memooch (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can recover some pics from my XD card WITHOUT buying one of those online apps? I found several, including one that let me preview the files and then offered to let me have the complete, recovered files if I bought their software. This leads me to believe there's another, easier and cheaper fix to recovering my pics!

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF :wave:

Give this one a try:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f288/image-recovery-software-372418.html

BG


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Check the sticky at the top of this page named Image Recovery Software - ZAR is the one I have tried and had success with (takes a long time depending on how big your storage device is)
As noted in the sticky the full program costs but the image recovery part of it doesn't - downlod it and get going but as I said be prepared for it to take a long time (4-6 hours) first to find the files, then to recover them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ZAR is pretty good.


----------



## memooch (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys, my laptop's working on it at the moment...will report back of success/failure in 4-6 hrs.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ZAR is a good choice - I have used it with success when my son's Palm PDA formatted my daughters media card by mistake - ZAR not only recovered all of her overseas holiday photos but also many others that she had deliberately deleted!

Several others here have used ZAR with great success.


----------



## memooch (Jan 26, 2010)

Still having trouble. ZAR recovered plenty of the fragmented (i.e., deleted) photos from the past, but it is not finding the more recent ones.

Basically, here's the history of what happened:

- I was transferring pics from the XD card to my laptop when the process stopped unexpectedly; I needed to force quit
- I tried to view the card and was prompted with "format disk"
- Then I tried Recuva and ZAR without success
- I then formatted the card, thinking that the data would not necessarily be overwritten and still recoverable
- I tried Recuva and ZAR again; no luck
- Now, when I try to read the card, it shows up as two removeable drives and says "insert disk." ????

Thanks,
memooch


----------

